# Messages ne fonctionne plus, quand un Mac se transforme en hackintosh



## Tibimac (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir à tous.

Il y a environ 3 jours (le 22 au soir je crois) j'ai remarqué que iMessage sur mon Mac ne recevait plus les SMS, j'ai remarqué que sur mon iPhone, dans les réglages de Messages, "Transfert de SMS" ne contenait plus aucun appareil alors qu'avant c'été activé pour mon iPad et mon Mac.

Je me suis donc déconnecté de iMessage de tout mes appareils puis j'ai réactivé iMessage partout. Le lendemain matin est réapparu l'iPad et j'ai donc réactivé le Transfert des SMS sur l'iPad. Le Mac lui n'apparaissait toujours pas.

Ensuite je n'ai pas trop fait attention mais si iMessage fonctionnait ou non correctement sur le Mac mais mes précédentes conversation étaient toujours affichées etc..

Mais avant hier (le 23 au soir) j'ai remarqué que je ne pouvais plus envoyer des Messages depuis l'appli Messages. J'ai donc commencé par me déconnecter/reconnecter à nouveau etc.. bon les trucs de base qu'on test. J'ai fait de même avec tout mon compte iCloud, en vain !
J'ai passé Onyx, CleanMyMac, réparation des autorisations, en vain !
J'ai ensuite cherché a supprimer tout les composants de iMessage que je pouvais, avec l'aide de CleanMyMac pour en débusquer. J'ai donc supprimer tout ce qui suit :






je vous laisse deviner le résultat ... aucun en effet (sinon je serais pas là ^^)

Entre temps j'ai fait des redémarrage aussi avec plusieurs tentatives de suppression des composant d'iMessages, reconnexion avec mon AppleID etc.. BREF rien ne marchait.

Je crée donc un nouveau compte utilisateur (une nouvelle session) et je teste avec juste mon AppleID sur iMessage ! Ca ne fonctionne pas ! je me dit donc qu'il s'agit d'un problème de l'OS

J'envisage donc les grands moyens : réinstallation de Yosemite (10.10.1) , mais tout d'abord juste réinstallation du système sans suppression de mes données. J'y procède mais .. toujours sans résultat : iMessage ne fonctionne toujours pas après !!

Du coup je recommence mais un peu différemment : Clean install en 10.10.1 avec réimportation de mes données depuis ma sauvegarde Time Machine... toujours aucun résultat sur iMessages qui ne fonctionne pas !

Je passe donc aux TRÈS GRANDS moyens : CLEAN INSTALL TOTALE (avec OSX 10.10.1) !
Je vous épargne la procédure on la connait, mais encore une fois une fois le système tout propre tout neuf installé je test direct iMessage avec mon AppleID sans même avoir mis mon compte iCloud et .... la .... ca ne marche toujours pas !

Ce coup là je comprend qu'il ne s'agit pas que d'un problème de Yosemite !
Je me dis qu'il s'agit peut-être d'un problème avec mon AppleID ...

Alors je prend mon courage (et surtout ma patience !!!!) à 2 mains et je m'installe une machine virtuelle de Mavericks dans VMWare sur mon Mac (Mac qui est sous Yosemite 10.10.1). Une fois arrivé sur ce bon vieux Mavericks tout beau tout neuf je ne configure RIEN sauf.. iMessages avec mon AppleID, je test et Ô joie ! Ô surprise, iMessage fonctionne parfaitement ! La synchronisation se fait bien, les messages partent et arrivent sans problème !

Du coup je revois ma version et je me dis : "Bah non c'est pas un problème avec ton AppleID mais c'est un problème entre Yosemite et le service iMessage !"

Mais je veux en avoir le coeur net alors je fais les tests suivant :
- Je test avec l'AppleID d'un ami qui n'as pas de Mac. Sur Yosemite (en VM et sur mon Mac) : ça ne fonctionne pas. Sur Mavericks (en VM) : ça fonctionne parfaitement !
- Je test avec  l'AppleID d'un autre ami qui lui a un Mac. Son Mac est sur Yosemite et il utilise iMessage dessus avec le transfert des SMS et à l'heure où je fais mon test tout fonctionne parfaitement de son côté. Je test donc sur Yosemite (en VM et sur mon Mac) : ça ne fonctionne pas. Sur Mavericks (en VM) : ça fonctionne !

Après avoir donc testé en tout 3 AppleID différents sur; Yosemite sur mon Mac, Yosemite en VM, Mavericks en VM, et constaté que le service iMessage ne fonctionne que sur Mavericks, même pour un AppleID fonctionnant déjà sur Yosemite sur un autre Mac, j'en déduis donc que le problème serait lié à un bug entre Yosemite et le web-service iMessage (les serveurs en gros), un bug surtout sur les "nouvelles sessions".
Est-ce un problème d'activation du service (de certificat ?) ou autre chose de plus obscure encore, je ne sais pas...

Je vous fait part de mon problème en me disant que même si ça n'est pas lié à mon installation ni à mon AppleID, quelqu'un aura peut-être une idée de solution ou auras le même problème (oui je me sens seul, et si quelqu'un a le même problème ça renforcera ma théorie sur l'origine sur problème).

Je compte appeler AppleCare demain mais il va falloir que je tombe sur quelqu'un d'un minimum compétent pour comprendre et essayer de m'aider.

Je vous tiendrais donc au courant.

p.s : je n'ai pas trop regardé les logs car je ne sais pas vraiment les décrypter mais si certaines les veulent qui le disent et précise sur quel moment il les veulent (démarrage du mac, lancement de iMessage, test d'envoi d'un message) et s'il veulent les logs de Mavericks et/ou de Yosemite.


----------



## Tibimac (25 Janvier 2015)

Je précise également que iMessage fonctionne en revanche parfaitement sur mon iPhone et mon iPad.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

déjà faire SUPER Gaffe avec cleanmymac
que beaucoup qualifieraient d 'outil parfait pour..... faire des dégats sur  une session ou sur l'OS
(voir le nombre de fils qu'engendre cette daube)

très possible qu'à terme tu passes via une reinstall OS
--
mais avant
tester imessages sur une session neuve test (crée par yosemite , pas une migrée)


----------



## Tibimac (25 Janvier 2015)

@pascalformac : Tu as lu mon post ??


> mais avant
> tester imessages sur une session neuve test (crée par yosemite , pas une migrée)



Car si tu l'avais fait tu aurais lu ceci : 





> Je crée donc un nouveau compte utilisateur (une nouvelle session) et je teste avec juste mon AppleID sur iMessage ! Ca ne fonctionne pas ! je me dit donc qu'il s'agit d'un problème de l'OS






> très possible qu'à terme tu passes via une reinstall OS


C'est déjà fait et je pense l'avoir on ne peut plus clairement expliqué : 


> Je passe donc aux TRÈS GRANDS moyens : CLEAN INSTALL TOTALE (avec OSX 10.10.1) !




Quand a CleanMyMac, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème ! Pas plus qu'avec Onyx que certains décrit pour les mêmes raison un peu bêtes !
Si on sais ce qu'on fait il n'y a AUCUN risque ! Et CleanMyMac et encore plus sur que Onyx. Car il ne touche pas à grand chose. Onyx fait plus de chose lui.
Celui en revnahce ou je suis d'accord que c'est une vraie merde et tu confond peut-être avec lui c'est MacKeeper. Ça c'est une vraie daube oui !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> @pascalformac : Tu as lu mon post ??


non je ne lis jamais
(c'est très connu je suis le troll officiel)
--

A part ca 
imessage  et  yoyo c'est boof et c'est evoqué partout
(immenses fils partout même chez discussions apple)

de toutes façons yoyo c'est très booof, très décevant ,  probleme divers , dont  wifi toujours pas réglés
(p'tetre avec la 10.10.02?)
encore que la précedente etait censée régler ca...





> Quand a CleanMyMac, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème !


et ben tant mieux pour toi


> Si on sais ce qu'on fait


ce qui déjà... n'est *pas* la majorité des utilisateurs! 
(tous produits , sinon beaucoup  des fils d'aide ne seraient même pas là)

y a même des gens qui utilisent des outils ou cliquent ceci cela sans même lire les manuels et qui s'étonnent d'avoir des couacs
(tiens il manque toujours un smiley RTFM )


----------



## Tibimac (25 Janvier 2015)

Mais au début je n'avais aucun soucis tout fonctionnait bien, d'ailleurs j'ai des amis pour qui ca fonctionne et après une clean install j'ai toujours exactement le même problème donc j'aimerai comprendre Oo

Sinon oui Yosemite il y a encore de trop nombreux bug ! Pour le bug du Wifi j'ai remarqué que quand on est connecté à des bornes AirPort il n'y aucun problème ... Et comme j'ai que des bornes AirPort chez moi, pas de soucis quand je suis en Wifi.
Mais on dérive.

Oui il y a de nombreux utilisateurs qui ne savent pas ce qu'ils font et font n'importe et c'est vrai que si c'été pas le cas les forums seraient plus aérés mais ça n'en serait que mieux ^^.

Peros je ne lis jamais les manuels mais je n'ai pas de soucis car entre la logique des choses et mes connaissances je n'ai jamais de problèmes 
Mais pour les utilisateurs lambda des ordis je leur recommande de lire un peu les manuels en revanche, ça ne peut pas leur faire de mal.

Bref sinon pour mon soucis une idée de piste d'un début d'explication du problème ?


----------



## Tibimac (26 Janvier 2015)

Bon je ramène les news suite aux dernier tests.
J'ai booté mon Mac sur un clone (sur un disque externe) de Mavericks que j'avais fait juste avant d'installer Yosemite fin octobre. Donc a l'époque ce Mavericks tournait sur le même Mac que celui qui me pose problème aujourd'hui (un MacBook Pro Retina d'ailleurs au passage) et ca fonctionnait. Là je refais l'essai sur ce Mavericks déjà tout configuré et ... ça ne marche pas !
Je ne vous cache pas mon étonnement vu que sur la machine virtuelle ça fonctionne sans problème !

Du coup je commence à être encore plus intrigué (comme si ce problème n'été pas déjà assez intriguant comme ça !)..
Alors je me sers de ce même disque dur externe et donc de ce même Mavericks pour booter un autre Mac (un Mac mini) qui n'est habituellement pas utilisé par moi. Je retest iMessage, et alors qu'il ne marchait pas depuis mon MacBook Pro, là ça fonctionne sur le Mac mini ....

Vous êtes comme moi à ce moment là et vous vous dites "Merde le problème viendrait du Mac et serait un problème matériel !!?? WHAT !?"

Pour en avoir le coeur net je continue et cette fois je connecte mon MacBook Pro sur le Mac mini et je fais donc booter le Mac mini sur le Yosemite installé sur mon MacBook Pro. Je relance iMessage... je test... ça marche !!

Donc Mavericks ou Yosemite sur mon Mac : iMessage ne fonctionne pas et ce quelque soit l'AppleID utilisé (le mien ou ceux d'ami pour qui ça fonctionne sur leur Mac) !
Mavericks ou Yosemite (les mêmes OS, même configuration qu'au dessus) sur un autre Mac : iMessage fonctionne !
Yosemite propre en VM sur mon Mac: iMessage ne fonctionne pas et ce quelque soit l'AppleID utilisé !
Mavericks propre en VM sur mon Mac : iMessage fonctionne !

Vous voyez un peu le BORDEYL !

Bon du coup le problème vient uniquement de mon Mac. Et ca serait un truc plus ou moins matériel ! Quelqu'un a une idée ? Je prend tout car là pour la 1ère fois depuis longtemps je suis vraiment devant un truc plus qu'inexplicable !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> Donc Mavericks ou Yosemite sur mon Mac : iMessage ne fonctionne pas et ce quelque soit l'AppleID utilisé
> 
> Bon du coup le problème vient uniquement de mon Mac. Et ca serait un truc plus ou moins matériel !


Si le problème est "matériel", tu peux faire un reset PRAM.
(NB : du devras ensuite redésigner le disque de démarrage dans Préférences système/Disque de démarrage).

Ce Mac a bien un N° de série (/à propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos) ?


----------



## Tibimac (26 Janvier 2015)

@Renaud31 H effectivement j'ai oublié de le préciser mais j'ai fait de nombreux reset PRAM à différents moments, sans résultat.
J'ai aussi pensé au numéro de série et oui le Mac à toujours son numéro de série.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2015)

Si pas déjà tenté, tu peux tester iMessages après démarrage en mode sans extensions

Autre essai : dans la session Invité


----------



## Tibimac (26 Janvier 2015)

@Renaud31 : Je viens de tester le mode sans echec. Là encore aucun résultat sur le fonctionnement de iMessage.

Sinon je ne sais pas comment modifier le titre du post (dites moi comment faire ^^) mais en fait le problème vient de mon Mac, comme je le disais dans un précédent message, vu les tests effectués ca ce confirme.

Je viens d'avoir un tech AppleCare d'un niveau suffisamment élevé pour qu'il soit compétent et lui non plus ne comprend pas l'origine d'un tel problème.
Il m'a demandé de refaire une clean install mais sans remettre mes données par la suite, ne rien configurer d'autres que "Messages", faire des envois de iMessages à moi-même puis, avec un logiciel qu'il m'a envoyé, réaliser une capture des logs que je lui envoi ensuite par mail.
Il va regarder les logs qu'il va surement envoyer aux ingénieurs en parallèle et si comme il le pense le problème reste insoluble et étrange, il est fort probable, comme il me l'a dit, que les ingénieurs souhaitent récupérer mon Mac pour étudier quel peut-être la cause matériel d'un tel soucis.
Et du coup j'aurais, à ce moment là, un échange de machine contre un Mac entièrement neuf venu du store. 

Au niveau de la réinstallation il m'a conseillé de la réaliser via l'Internet Recovery et non pas seulement via la partition "Recovery HD" car par le passé il a vu des cas où un problème de connexion à internet n'arriver pas à se résoudre via un effacement du disque et une réinstallation depuis "Recovery HD" et où miraculeusement un effacement et une réinstallation mais depuis "Internet Recovery" a solutionné le problème.
Et sureté supplémentaire je vais bien formater entièrement le disque avant de lancer l' "Internet Recovery".

Donc pour l'instant je clone a nouveau mon système et je vais faire cette réinstallation et capture de log et le tech me rappelle demain matin. D'ici là je vais me faire chier à ne rien pouvoir faire sur mon Mac...

Je vous tient au courant de l'avancement des choses.


----------



## Tibimac (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour Bonjour !

Je viens donc comme prévu d'avoir à nouveau le technicien AppleCare. Après que lui et un de ses collègues ai analysé les fichiers de log récupéré par leur petit logiciel et que je lui ai envoyé ils ont détecté que le Mac à un problème avec l'identification de certaines partie matérielle du Mac et en conséquence ne lance pas certains processus système comme le ServiceAgent de Messages. Par ailleurs surement lié au même soucis dans les fichiers de log il apparait que le Mac n'a pas de nom déterminé sur le réseau et donc un nom "_untitled" apparait et ce alors que dans les Préférences Système un nom est bien donné au Mac.

Le technicien n'ayant pas trouvé de problème similaire dans leur base de données des problèmes répertoriés d'autres utilisateurs, il a alors cherché sur internet certains des messages d'erreur trouvé dans les logs et n'es tombé que sur des post en rapport avec des Hackintosh. Ce qui est cohérent avec un OS qui ne reconnait pas certains composant matériel du système. Oui sauf que la c'est bien un vrai Mac.

Il envoi donc les fichiers de log aux ingénieurs pour qu'ils regardent et donnent leur avis ou trouve une solution. Je doute qu'ils trouvent une solution, non pas que je doute de leur compétence, bien au contraire mais si le problème est matériel sans savoir vraiment lié à quoi ils ne pourront pas grand chose et je ne serais pas étonné qu'un Mac qui devient un Hackintosh, de lui-même, les intéressent et qu'ils veulent mon Mac ^^.

J'attends maintenant dans les 3 jours un nouvel appel suite au retour des ingénieurs. Et je vous tiendrait au courant.

p.s: Personne pour me dire comment changer le titre du post ?


----------



## robin102 (28 Janvier 2015)

@Tibimac J'ai exactement le même soucis que toi pour Messages. Le partage des sms fonctionnaient parfaitement entre mon mac et mes deux iphones, puis un beau jour, Messages sur mac a cessé de fonctionner correctement; impossible d'envoyer et de recevoir sms/imessages. J'ai testé plus ou moins les mêmes choses que toi.
Le partage des sms fonctionne entre mes deux iPhones mais pas sur mon mac. 
J'ai fait les dernières mai sur tous les appareils (28/01/2015). Sur un Macbook Pro Retina 15 de 2012.


----------



## Tibimac (28 Janvier 2015)

@robin102 : Ah ! Depuis quand as tu ce soucis ???


----------



## robin102 (28 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> @robin102 : Ah ! Depuis quand as tu ce soucis ???


Très exactement dimanche 25 janvier ! (J'étais entrain d'utiliser Messages simultanément sur mon Mac et iPhone)


----------



## Tibimac (28 Janvier 2015)

Ha donc peu après moi et donc toi c'est depuis 2 jours. Il fait que tu teste d'autres AppleID sur TON OSX sur TON Mac.
Puis il faut que tu teste les mêmes AppleID sur TON OSX sur UN AUTRE Mac.
Il faut que tu le fasse pour voir si le problème vient de ton OSX ou de ton Mac.


----------



## robin102 (28 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> Ha donc peu après moi et donc toi c'est depuis 2 jours. Il fait que tu teste d'autres AppleID sur TON OSX sur TON Mac.
> Puis il faut que tu teste les mêmes AppleID sur TON OSX sur UN AUTRE Mac.
> Il faut que tu le fasse pour voir si le problème vient de ton OSX ou de ton Mac.


Tester mon Apple ID sur une VM fonctionnerait ou bien il faut nécessairement un mac physiquement différent?


----------



## jeff gelormini (28 Janvier 2015)

Meme probleme ici en date du 25/01/2015


----------



## robin102 (28 Janvier 2015)

@Tibimac Est-ce que sur ton iPhone, dans les réglages de messages "renvoie de sms" ton mac apparait et est coché? Le miens vient tout juste d'apparaitre sur l'un de mes iPhones, mais sans apporter de changement apparemment.
Aussi tout le système Handoff ne fonctionne plus pour moi.


----------



## jeff gelormini (28 Janvier 2015)

de mon cote le transfert de sms entre mon iphone et mon mac fonctionne, mais impossible d envoyer de immessages a partir du mac


----------



## robin102 (28 Janvier 2015)

À partir du moment où tu essaies d'envoyer un message, il passe automatiquement avec le point d'exclamation rouge?


----------



## Tibimac (28 Janvier 2015)

@robin102 : moi sur une vm Mavericks ca fonctionnait mais sur un Mavericks en "dur" sur mon Mac ca ne fonctionnait pas. Enfin le mieux et de tester exactement comme je t'ai dit.

Et non mon Mac n'apparait pas dans la liste des appareils pour le transfert de SMS.


----------



## Tibimac (28 Janvier 2015)

@robin102 : oui pr certains numero. Pour d'autres ca se met bien en bleu, le message est indiqué comme partis mais n'arrive jamais au destinataire. Tout reste en local sur le Mac.


----------



## Tibimac (28 Janvier 2015)

@jeff gelormini : Tu as quoi comme Mac toi exactement ?


----------



## jeff gelormini (29 Janvier 2015)

mac book pro retina 13" de mi 2014, oui les imessages passe automatiquement avec le point d'exclamation rouge


----------



## Tibimac (29 Janvier 2015)

@Jeff gelorlini : comme je le disais à @robin102 si tu peux fait les même tests que ceux que je lui ai dit de réaliser.

Ca nous permettra à tout les trois de savoir si notre problème à la même origine pour tous ou pas. Car pour l'instant je suis étonné par le fait que pour vous le problème ai débuté en même c'est à dire 3 jours après moi. Et puis pour toi le transfert des sms fonctionne en réception sur le Mac.

En tt cas on a tous des MacBook Pro Retina mais 1 de 2012, moi de 2013 et toi de 2014..


----------



## robin102 (29 Janvier 2015)

Mon Message sur mac ne fonctionne absolument pas.Ni réception, ni envoie, que ça soit pour les iMessages ou les sms.
Je testerai mon Apple ID sur un autre Mac ce weekend, (il faut que j'en trouve un autre à disposition).

Visiblement on a tous le même soucis mais avec différents 'symptômes'


----------



## Tibimac (29 Janvier 2015)

@robin102 : toi et moi on a vraiment le même problème mais peut-être pas la même cause.

En attendant que tu puisse tester ton AppleID sur un autre Mac, peut-être peux-tu tester un autre AppleID sur ton Mac ?


----------



## robin102 (29 Janvier 2015)

Déjà fait. Ça ne fonctionne pas non plus


----------



## Tibimac (29 Janvier 2015)

@robin102 : ha... Et l'AppleID de l'autre personne que t'as testé, cette personne s'en sert sur un Mac aussi ou en tt cas s'en sert pr iMessage ?


----------



## robin102 (29 Janvier 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> @robin102 : ha... Et l'AppleID de l'autre personne que t'as testé, cette personne s'en sert sur un Mac aussi ou en tt cas s'en sert pr iMessage ?


Mon compte principal est français.
J'ai testé mon ID iCloud canadien qui ne sert qu'à iTunes/AppStore et iMessages ne fonctionnait pas non plus sur le mac.


----------



## mn9 (30 Janvier 2015)

robin102 a dit:


> Mon Message sur mac ne fonctionne absolument pas.Ni réception, ni envoie, que ça soit pour les iMessages ou les sms.
> Je testerai mon Apple ID sur un autre Mac ce weekend, (il faut que j'en trouve un autre à disposition).
> 
> Visiblement on a tous le même soucis mais avec différents 'symptômes'


Et de quatre ! Je ne me sens pas de faire tous les tests que vous décrivez parce que là, je suis charette d'une part, et totalement dans le pâté dans l'autre, je n'ai pas essayé avec l'iMac, mais sur l'iPhone j'envoie et je reçois, tandis que depuis tout à l'heure (je ne sais pas si je m'en suis servie hier), le macbook pro refuse d'envoyer des messages à des correspondants de longue date. Et je viens de constater qu'il ne reçoit pas non plus. 
Avec l'iPhone, ça roule !

Si je peux aider, je ne suis pas aussi power user que vous, les garçons, mais je me démerde, juste le pâté, là...

Ciao
Moique


----------



## Tibimac (31 Janvier 2015)

Je reviens aux news, j'ai encore eu le technicien AppleCare hier pendant 1h.

L'ingénieur n'a apparemment pas encore bien lu les logs etc.. donc il nous a posé des questions auxquelles ont avaient déjà plus ou moins répondu pour la plupart.
Il m'a aussi transmis un petit fichier de profil (.mobileconfig) qui une fois installé (dans les Préférences Système) ajoute 2 menus dans iMessage et permet de générer des logs spécifiques pour iMessage qu'on a ensuite envoyé à l'ingénieur.
Une fois le profil installé et un redémarrage du Mac on a à nouveau testé Messages et ça a fonctionné ! Pourtant le fichier de profil n'est à priori en rien responsable de la "résolution" du problème car même une fois désinstallé ça fonctionnait encore et même sur un autre système (un Yosemite) ca a fonctionné alors que ce profil n'a jamais été installé sur cet autre système.

Le technicien m'a dit qu'il est possible que pour une raison encore inconnue mon ordinateur ai été reconnu comme un hackintosh par les serveurs d'Apple et qu'il ai alors été bloqué, ce qui affectent donc certains services lié à l'identifiant Apple. Mais il reste étrange que de 1, cela ai pu arriver et de 2 que ça n'ai affecté que Messages.
Si cette théorie crédible du blocage se confirme (si l'ingénieur en retrouve la trace pour le confirmer) alors soit :
     - Les système d'Apple ont bugué et bloqué mon Mac sans raison avant de se rendre compte tout aussi bizarrement que c'été une erreur et il a alors été débloqué.
     - Le Mac a eu un problème matériel réel, les systèmes d'Apple n'ont pu l'identifier correctement et l'ont pris pour un hackintosh puis l'ont bloqué. Ensuite le problème matériel s'est "arrêté" (je ne vais pas dire résorber car peut-être que ca peut recommencer), le Mac a alors été de nouveau correctement reconnu/identifié par les système d'Apple et le blocage a été levé.

Je ne crois pas trop a la thèse du bug des système d'Apple, je penche donc plutôt pour une réaction normale des systèmes de blocage des hackintosh côté Apple suite à un problème matériel étrange sur le Mac.
Si en revanche il ne s'agit pas d'un tel blocage (si l'ingénieur ne trouve aucune trace de ce blocage) on reviendra toujours sur un problème matériel mais on retombera surement dans le flou le plus complet à nouveau.

Je n'ai pas d'autres news à part que pour le moment ça refonctionne mais je ne sais toujours pas réellement ce qui c'est passé et l'origine réelle du problème.
Le technicien me rappellera mardi matin pour refaire un point suite au retour qu'il auras surement eu d'ici la de l'ingénieur.
Je ne sais pas trop ce que j'espère à part que j'aimerai en finir pour pouvoir réinstaller toute mes données et reconfigurer correctement mon Mac car là ca fait plus d'une semaine que je suis entre les tests et l'attente et je fonctionne maintenant sur un Yosemite sur un disque dur externe sur lequel je n'ai plus de place, ça devient donc compliqué !


----------



## kasimodem (31 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Très intéressante discussion technique. Juste une précision, connectez vous votre Mac en ethernet ou en wifi, ou les deux ?
Si c'est les deux, pouvez vous tenter en wifi seulement, en effet un bug connu affecte actuellement la fonction Continuity depuis la 10.10.1 empêchant la bonne communication entre l'iPhone et le Mac sur un même réseau local si le Mac est connecté à la fois en wifi et en ethernet. L'iPhone ne sait plus alors à quelle adresse IP envoyer les informations de synchronisation et dans de nombreux cas ça bloque. Chez moi c'est OK sur la synchro des SMS mais impossible de prendre un appel entrant sur l'iPhone depuis le Mac si j'ai les deux connexions actives. Malheureusement la 10.10.2 n'a pas réglé le problème.


----------



## Tibimac (31 Janvier 2015)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Très intéressante discussion technique. Juste une précision, connectez vous votre Mac en ethernet ou en wifi, ou les deux ?
> Si c'est les deux, pouvez vous tenter en wifi seulement, en effet un bug connu affecte actuellement la fonction Continuity depuis la 10.10.1 empêchant la bonne communication entre l'iPhone et le Mac sur un même réseau local si le Mac est connecté à la fois en wifi et en ethernet. L'iPhone ne sait plus alors à quelle adresse IP envoyer les informations de synchronisation et dans de nombreux cas ça bloque. Chez moi c'est OK sur la synchro des SMS mais impossible de prendre un appel entrant sur l'iPhone depuis le Mac si j'ai les deux connexions actives. Malheureusement la 10.10.2 n'a pas réglé le problème.



Message très intéressant. J'ignorais le problème dont tu parle et le tech Apple ne m'en a pas parlé. Ceci étant pour ma part si j'ai effectivement souvent l'Ethernet d'actif (via le Thunderbolt Display) ainsi que le Wifi du Mac, ça n'avait jamais posé problème et jusque là et ça fonctionnait (à part pour décrocher un appel GSM sur le Mac, bien que la notification apparaissait, mais ça c'est lié à l'appli FaceTime et non pas l'appli Messages qui est celle qui s'est mise à poser problème il y a une semaine).
Donc sur un même OS (10.10.1) ca c'est soudainement arrêté de fonctionner, puis ça c'est de nouveau remis à fonctionner tout aussi soudainement.
De plus j'avais aussi fait le test il y a quelques jours, uniquement en wifi et même via un partage de connexion 3G de l'iPhone, sans résultat.

Pour régler le soucis des appels entrant je regarderais du côté du problème que tu évoque en faisant le test avec les 2 connexions puis avec 1 seule. Mais à nouveau ça concerne l'appli FaceTime et l'appli Messages n'a jamais eu de problème avec ces 2 connexions pour ma part.


----------



## kasimodem (31 Janvier 2015)

Oui je sais que j'ai évoqué les appels et non les SMS, mais la réception des appels sur Mac par FaceTime comme celle des SMS dans Messages est une unique fonctionnalité appelée Continuity sous Yosemite, c'est pour ça que j'en parle quand même. Sur les forums Apple officiels en anglais, pas mal de monde a le bug des deux connexions qui bloque soit les SMS soit les appels. A priori ça n'a par contre pas d'incidence sur la fonction Handoff.

Chez moi dès que je désactive l'un ou l'autre je peux répondre aux appels entrants aussitôt. Par contre aucun souci pour émettre des appels depuis le Mac via l'iPhone avec les deux connexions du Mac actives. Le pire c'est que ça fonctionnait en 10.10.0 !


----------



## Tibimac (31 Janvier 2015)

Oui je comprends. Donc ces 2 connexions simultanées peuvent affecter Continuity (ca peut aussi affecter AirDrop ? Ca expliquerai sont fonctionnement merdique et hasardeux). Mais à priori ça n'affecte pas les iMessages envoyé/reçus par l'application Messages.
Ce n'est pas très clair mais apparemment HandOff c'est juste le fait de pouvoir continuer une tâche commencée sur un autre appareil (Continuer un mail, une navigation internet, un document etc..) et Continuity c'est tout les reste (AirDrop, SMS, Appel GSM) mais HandOff et aussi inclus (en tout cas au niveau de la présentation sur le site d'Apple) dans les fonctions "Continuity"

Ok alors oui faudra que je test pour les appels, mais la j'ai la flemme je verrais ca quand j'aurais retrouvé mes marques sur un Mac bien propre bien installé car là c'est un peu le souk ^^


----------



## robin102 (31 Janvier 2015)

J'utilise également Ethernet + Wifi. Je vais tester en déconnectant me déconnectant du Wifi sans pour autant le tourner off (via alt sur l'icône wifi)


----------



## mn9 (1 Février 2015)

robin102 a dit:


> J'utilise également Ethernet + Wifi. Je vais tester en déconnectant me déconnectant du Wifi sans pour autant le tourner off (via alt sur l'icône wifi)


Je ne suis qu'en Wifi. Et j'ai le souci. 

Moique


----------



## robin102 (1 Février 2015)

@Tibimac Pourrais-tu envoyer le fichier de préférence pour iMessages (.mobileconfig)?


----------



## Tibimac (1 Février 2015)

@robin102 : J'aimerai bien mais je ne l'ai plus car le tech d'Apple m'a demandé de ne pas le garder. Pour autant comme je le disais ce fichier de profil ne permet pas de résoudre le problème de Messages, il sert simplement à ajouter à Messages 2 sous-menus permettant de générer des fichiers de log spécifique à Messages dans le but de les envoyer à Apple par la suite pour qu'un ingénieur les étudie. Donc même avec ca ne te servirai pas à grand chose ^^


----------



## robin102 (1 Février 2015)

Je crois avoir deviné la source de mon problème. C'est arrivé dimanche dernier. Et plus ou moins au même moment où j'installais une copie de Maverick en VM via Parallels Desktop. Sur cette VM j'ai eu l'idiotie de paramétrer mon compte iCloud.. Je pense que ça doit venir de là. Même si depuis j'ai déconnecté iCloud sur la dite VM et aussi supprimé cette dernière.


----------



## Hakproduction (3 Février 2015)

Bonjour j'ai exactement le même soucis depuis une semaine. Impossible d'envoyer des imessages depuis la Mac book pro. Il dit: ce correspondant n'est pas enregistré avec iMessage", alors que les correspondants sont bien enregistrés en iMessage . iMessage fonctionne depuis mon iPad et iPhone entre eux''. Mais depuis le Macbook non. Certain ps de mes contacts s'affichent bien en bleu mais d'autres non. Pour ceux qui s'affichent en bleu (iMessage) quand j'envoie un message, il y a un point d'exclamation avec mention" message non envoyé"
AppleCare m'a appelé et ne savent pas l'erreur .ils ont fait une copie avec une application qu'ils m'ont demandé dinstaller. Ils se sont connecté à distance sur mon MacBook . Ils l'ont dit qu'il enverront tout Ca a un ingénieur technique.
Concernant FaceTime il y a aussi un problème . Quand je fais sonner mes appareils depuis le MacBook , ça sonne bien mais quan je décroche lipad ou l'iPhone la connection se coupe subitement.
J'ai fzis une cléan install de Yosemite 3 fois. Mon Mac est ultra cléan sans aucune application. Je l'ai achete il y a un mois et je n'ai jamais installé envore d'autres appli. Même apres 3 cléan install, iMessage ne fonctionne pas depuis le Mac book
Bien évidemment j'avais aussi tester de désactiver iCloud sur tous mes periferiques et réactive plusieur fois sans succès. J'ai change de pass, de compte différents etc.... Mais absolument rien n'a résolu le probleme.

Je n'ai jamais installé comme certain de vm machine. Alors pour ceux qui pense que ça viendrait de vm machine dont je ne connais absolument pas le fonctionnement , sachez que même sans vm machine ça ne fonctionne pas. Mon Mac est neuf . Il a un mois. Les réglages sont tel qu'il sort d'un magasin. Et ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## francis_1 (14 Février 2015)

et bien sachez messieurs que j'ai eu exactement le même problème que vous depuis 3 jours. ça fonctionnait sur une vm installée sur un disque externe, pas sur mon imac, j'ai fait plein de tests, des kutches. 
Ce matin, mon téléphone m'informe que mon n° de tel est utilisé pour iMessage sur mon iMac... et je vois à nouveau "iMac" dans transfert de sms sur mon iphone.
→ finalement c'est revenu tout seul. Je pense quand même qu'il s'agit un problème de synchronisation des serveurs Apple, car je n'ai rien fait sur mon ordi qui aie pu couper la connexion et n'ai apparement pas de problème matériel sur ma machine...


----------



## Tibimac (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Bon je suis désolé de ne pas avoir donnée de nouvelle depuis 1 mois mais j'attendais la résolution complète du dossier.
Suite à l'ensemble des logs envoyés à l'ingénieur en charge du dossier celui-ci a simplement répondu en gros "On a déjà vu ça, ça peut arriver".
Le technicien avec qui j'été en contact n'as pas apprécié cette réponse sans aucune explication/solution et a demandé des précisions, qu'il n'a pas eu.
Dans le même temps j'ai expliqué à ce technicien que cela ne me convenait évidemment pas non plus car je ne souhaitais pas que l'on me laisse dans le flou en me disant "on ne vous dit pas l'origine du problème car on a nos secret", "on ne vous dit pas si ca recommencera ou non, mais ca peut...", "désolé on a nos secrets ;-)".
Donc j'ai expliqué au technicien que soit il fallait m'apporter une explication sur la raison de ce dysfonctionnement soit il fallait au moins m'assurer que le problème ne se reproduirait pas (en sachant que s'il s'été malgré tout reproduit, j'aurais gueulé !!). Et que si les ingénieurs voulaient absolument garder des secret sur l'archi réseau des services etc.. et leurs fonctionnement je le comprenais tout à fait mais que dans ce cas il fallait assumer ce silence/flou et qu'il n'était pas question que je reste avec une machine ayant potentiellement un soucis d'identification avec les serveurs d'Apple, potentiel problème qui pouvait se reproduire, si oui n'importe quand et sans prévenir et sans que l'on sache si les conséquences seraient ou non plus grave. utilisant Xcode etc.. il n'est pas question pour moi de me retrouver avec un bloquage des certificats de développement par exemple, surtout si cela intervient en plein milieu d'une formation de plusieurs mois que je dois potentiellement suivre d'ici quelques semaines. D'autant que si le problème se reproduisait ca serait un changement de machine mais qu'en plein formation ça ne serait clairement pas le bon moment !
Donc si les ingénieurs voulaient garder leur secret : qu'on me change le Mac !
Le remplacement de la carte-mère n'était pas envisageable car le CSAA (Centre de Services Agréé Apple) le plus proche avait un délai d'environ 3 semaines pour les réparations !

Bien que la requête ne soit pas gagné d'avance vu qu'il n'y avait plus de problème pour eux, le technicien a donc contacté son collègue en charge de l'acceptation des demandes d'échange de machine, celui-ci à répondu de redemander des précisions aux ingénieurs et que sans réponse de leur part un changement de Mac serait accepté. Évidemment aucun ingénieur n'a apporté d'explications/détails sur le problème que j'avais rencontré et le technicien à donc lancé la procédure de remplacement de mon Mac.

Il a donc été échangé contre le même modèle mais plus récent (modèle de mid-2014) le tout avec un échange anticipé m'ayant permis de ne pas être sans Mac malgré tout.

Par ailleurs l'AppleCare que j'avais sur ce Mac m'a été remboursé au pro-rata de la période restante non utilisée.

La "mauvaise nouvelle" c'est qu'à 1 ou 2 semaines près j'aurais surement reçu un MacBook Pro early-2015, ceux qui viennent tout juste de sortir.
Du coup histoire de ne pas être perdant "financièrement dans quelques mois *j'ai décidé de revendre ce Mac tout neuf* !! Avis aux intéressés 

Pour conclure je ne sais donc pas ce qui c'est passé pour que j'ai, tout comme d'autres, ce problème mais la fin est plutôt bonne


----------



## Tibimac (23 Mars 2015)

@Hakproduction : quant est-il pr toi ?


----------



## antesav (30 Janvier 2016)

Salut à tous j'ai eu exactement le même problème début janvier ... et en réfléchissant un peu je me suis souvenu que apple m'avait proposé de changer de mot de passe. En réfléchissant encore un peu (oui oui je me suis surpassé aujourd'hui ) je me suis souvenu que c'est à partir de ce jour où j'ai changé mon mot de passe que les transferts de messages et d'appel se sont arrêtés pourtant j'étais bien connecté à mon iCloud sur mon mac et ses transfert marchaient toujours super bien sur l'iPad, donc je me suis dis que ça venait surement du mac et j'ai fait mes recherches. 

Et j'ai résolu de mon côté le problème, je suis allé sur l'appli Messages du mac > Messages (barre du haut) > préférences > mon compte iCloud et je me suis rendu compte qu'il était inactif, j'ai rentré mon mot de passe et ça a remarché 

J'espère avoir pu aidé, et bon courage aux autres ... 

Antoine


----------



## Tibimac (30 Janvier 2016)

antesav a dit:


> Salut à tous j'ai eu exactement le même problème début janvier ...
> Et j'ai résolu de mon côté le problème, je suis allé sur l'appli Messages du mac > Messages (barre du haut) > préférences > mon compte iCloud et je me suis rendu compte qu'il était inactif, j'ai rentré mon mot de passe et ça a remarché
> ...
> Antoine



Si tu as pu résoudre ton problème aussi facilement c'est que ça n'était pas le même problème.


----------



## matelob (17 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème après la réinstallation d'un MacbookPro effectué depuis ma sauvegarde Timemachine, mais sans me connecter à mon compte icloud lors de la config initiale (c'est peut-être ce qui a causé le pb vu que mon profil enregistré dans ma sauvegarde devait se baser sur le fait que j'étais connecté à iCloud pour le service iMessage, mais pas de certitude).
Bref : iMessage (inactif) dans le menu préférence>comptes avec impossibilité de modifier quoi que ce soit.
Après pas mal de manips suggérées dans les différentes réponses ci-dessus, j'ai ouvert une session FaceTime en me connectant à mon compte iCloud : bingo ça a décoincé iMessage.


----------



## gautier2007 (28 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, je viens aujourd'hui d'avoir le même problème que vous et impossible de me connecter à FACETIME ou aux Imessages ce qui ne posait pas de problème jusqu'à aujourd'hui. 

Etant donné que je suis en PACES je n'ai pas trop le temps de me pencher réellement sur le sujet et donc j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez trouvé des solutions pour notre petit (gros) problème. 

Merci


----------



## gautier2007 (29 Janvier 2018)

Me revoilà, j'ai donc contacté apple pour ce problème et il a été rapidement résolu! 

Après avoir expliqué le problème, on m'a rapidement passé un technicien qui a prit en charge le problème en m'expliquant que c'était un test mis en place par Apple pour contrer les ''hacks'' en bloquant l'accès à certaines applications. Apparement ce test arrive de façon aléatoire et fortuite sur les détenteurs de Mac. Appelez juste l'assistance et en moins de 20 minutes tout remarchera normalement.

Voilà, en espérant aider les prochains à qui cela arrivera


----------

